# 94 distributor system id



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

i have a 94 altima i just swapped a 97 engine into, using the electronics from the 94. the problem is, someone stole the distributor, ignition coil, distributor transistor, MAF sensor/upper air box, and some other parts as well as clipping the wires for those items before i got it. so, aside from checking with the dealer, is there a way to distinguish between the hanshin system and the hap system, or does it even matter since i''m going to have to replace the connectors as well?

on another note, is there anyway to swap in the latter module distributor/CMP/transistor/coil from the original car, or does the cam sensor produce a different square wave signal between the 2 years? looking a the schematics, i can''t find a difference that i couldn't wire it in, but i can''t find any specs as to what the signal would be. anyone have some FSM''s that would show an osiloscope print out for the cam sensors? that would seem to be the only issue to overcome. i know the MAF''s produce a differant voltage signal between 94 and the one i have, so i'll have to replace it.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

dfreeman616 said:


> i havanyone have some FSM''s that would show an osiloscope print out for the cam sensors?


See this thread for possible access to FSMs.
http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/146079-ka24de-2-4-service-manualv-altima.html

Sounds like a big job ... best of luck.


----------



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks, i did find that after posting and it looks like it should work, but we'll see.


----------



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

it does work, if anyone else needs the info


----------

